# The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror XXIV



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Did anyone watch Sunday's episode? If so, how many monsters and movies did you identify in the opening? (One of the best openings ever!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We watched it, but the opening went by too fast for me to catch all the references.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I might have recognized at least half.


----------

